# Stingray Acceleration Times



## Dbike (Aug 1, 2020)

Some years ago (1977) I did some acceleration runs with my '69 Stingray dirt bike. It had a speedometer back then and one of my brothers would say "go" and I called out when I reached the desired speed.

Here are the results... 
0-10 mph-------- 3.2 seconds
0-15 mph-------- 4.5
0-20 mph-------- 6.0

5-15 mph-------- 4.3
10-20 mph------ 5.2

I did not try a 1/4 mile run with that bike but I did with a 10-speed I also owned. With that bike, 1/4 mile was 33 seconds @ approximately 35 mph.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 2, 2020)

Cool. 
I  did a 3 mile fitness test a few years back on my Trek. It was part of the Carmichael Training Method. 
I don't remember the time, but it rated me as an average, but fit rider. 
I never tried a 1/4 mile test.


----------



## creebobby (Aug 6, 2020)

Dbike said:


> Some years ago (1977) I did some acceleration runs with my '69 Stingray dirt bike. It had a speedometer back then and one of my brothers would say "go" and I called out when I reached the desired speed.
> 
> Here are the results...
> 0-10 mph-------- 3.2 seconds
> ...




Blistering speed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbike (Aug 6, 2020)

Not bad for a single-speed.


----------



## sworley (Aug 7, 2020)

Great time postings! The lower gearing of those later BMX oriented Stingrays helped, no doubt.
I have a 19t I swapped out on my '76 standard - that thing can really rip off the line and beyond if you spin it up with a high cadence.


----------



## Dbike (Aug 7, 2020)

sworley said:


> Great time postings! The lower gearing of those later BMX oriented Stingrays helped, no doubt.
> I have a 19t I swapped out on my '76 standard - that thing can really rip off the line and beyond if you spin it up with a high cadence.



Thanks. This '69 does seem to move out fast. The fact that it is geared so that I am not pedaling furiously at 15-20 mph. Pedaling fast, yes, but not unreasonably fast.


----------

